# Are big daddy tires available anywhere?



## oquinn (Jan 1, 2013)

I saw a huffy at kmart that had super cool big daddy tires 26x2.35 with a red stripe.Has anyone seen these tires for sale or is it huffy only?


----------



## Rivnut (Jan 1, 2013)

*Fat Franks - 2.35 x 26*

Fat Franks - Schwalbe makes tires in the size you're looking for; you'll need to check to see if they come in the red stripe.  Did you look very closely at the tires to find the mfg?  Chances are some company like Schwalbe makes them with the "big daddy" name on them.

http://www.schwalbetires.com/node/1330


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Jan 1, 2013)

*26x2.35 tires*

Memory Lane Classics in Grand Rapids, OH sells 26x2.35 tires.  I believe they were $30 each.  I do not recall a red pinstripe on them, but they had them in black, white and red.  If my memory serves me well, they were made by GT.  I hope this info helps.


----------

